# Embla Stud



## Jatsar Equestrian (25 May 2013)

Hello all
I am looking for information regarding the stallions used at Embla Stud.

I have read through previous threads and found snippets of information but nothing solid I can use.

I have a mare who has Irish blood as her grand sire is Embla Farmer by Hill Farmer.

I have read that he was a lovely boy with lots of presence and that Rob Lovett at Ingrestre Stables, Stafford had ridden him in dressage at some stage.

I would love to get more info about this stallion and if possible a picture so I can add this to my breeding file.

Also if Maesfen is still on the forum I would love to hear from you as it appears you were close friends with the Stud owner and used their lines quite a bit.

Many thanks
Monique - JATSAR EQUESTRIAN
New Zealand


----------



## Maesfen (26 May 2013)

Hello, I'm here!  Just off to answer your PM.


----------



## JillA (30 May 2013)

I used to send my mare to them, to Bazaars Texas, and they are lovely people, very old fashioned though so sadly they don't really do computers and email and stuff like that. Daughter Yvonne (Hill) might - I could ask them for an email address for Yvonne if you want me to? They are only a few miles from here.
They began with good quality Irish Draughts and built up the lines from there, with a few foreigners like Hill Farmer (he was bred by A stud who knew what they were doing too)  and Tex. Most of their home breds have plenty of good quality ID in them.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2013)

Lovely people who gave me a very warm welcome a very long time ago when I went looking for weanling heavyweight hunters.

I came home with a cracker by Embla George x Embla Daisy (Colman).

Maesfen, can you remember Embla Statesman, proper H/W.

The McMasters horses all work for their living, the stallions hunt hounds and go in the field.  I was attracted to research the stallions after seeing Embla George on the front of the yearbook with hounds, and I was even more impressed when I went out and watched him hunt hounds.


----------



## Chloe-V (30 May 2013)

It's a few years since I sent a mare to Embla Stud but they were absolutely lovely people, very knowledgeable and looked after my mare superbly. 

She was a very difficult mare to get in foal but they got her straight away with stud vet John Newcombe presiding. We got a lovely filly foal by Embla George.

It's such a shame they don't 'do' the internet as it's quite hard to find out anything about them .

I would recommend them highly.


----------



## Maesfen (30 May 2013)

JillA said:



			I used to send my mare to them, to Bazaars Texas, and they are lovely people, very old fashioned though so sadly they don't really do computers and email and stuff like that. Daughter Yvonne (Hill) might - I could ask them for an email address for Yvonne if you want me to? They are only a few miles from here.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, nearly snorted my tea all over the place!  Yvonne and email in the same sentence?  Sorry, not possible, I tell her she's a heathen, lol!   Her daughter has an email address but like mother, rarely uses it: I can ask if they mind me passing it on to OP privately though if that's any help.



AdorableAlice said:



			Lovely people who gave me a very warm welcome a very long time ago when I went looking for weanling heavyweight hunters.

I came home with a cracker by Embla George x Embla Daisy (Colman).

Maesfen, can you remember Embla Statesman, proper H/W.

The McMasters horses all work for their living, the stallions hunt hounds and go in the field.  I was attracted to research the stallions after seeing Embla George on the front of the yearbook with hounds, and I was even more impressed when I went out and watched him hunt hounds.
		
Click to expand...

Do I remember Statesman, snort splutter?   I had three by him, all absolutely lovely MW; the third a filly out of a TB sadly broke her neck in a field fall but I had high hopes of her for the show ring.  Just to bore you to tears!
The man himself, such a lovely genuine kind horse that always gave his best.



















My lot!

My original mare, Spry with her two Statesman babies, Flo the foal and Fiver as a yearling.







Fiver as an old man; he's now 23 and still enjoying life hacking and short days hunting







That was a lovely reference Chloe and they're still exactly the same, nothing's too much trouble for them and with John, they've gotten many mares in foal that other studs had given up on; he's a master at his job.


----------



## JillA (30 May 2013)

Yvonne has children (or at least a daughter, haven't seen any of them for a few years) though - show me a child these days who isn't a master of electronic communication. I'm sure there will be a way, if Maesfen will find out and pass it on, there is no need for me to involve myself.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2013)

Maesfen - sorry I should have known better !

Why are there so few Statesman's about now.  A proper big quality horse.  Would you have any photographs of Embla George ?


----------



## Maesfen (30 May 2013)

Lol!  It's weird isn't it; only thing I can think of is passports weren't necessary back then so many wouldn't have been registered or with those that thought the breeding was important; I do know he had some cracking show horses as well as affiliated jumpers let alone the countless all rounders and hunters.  I'll try to get a list of how many mares their stallions covered over the years if I can remember.

Sorry, none of George but I'm going shortly (Manny's spending the summer there plus Bea is going to be covered by MM) so will see if I can copy some pics of him for you.  You'll have to make do with pics of his son, Embla Alfred who was a bit of a chip off the old block.  Sorry they're blurry, pics from the original.

Hunting with Yvonne







Having a blast after catching up at the point to point at Weston Park!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2013)

Thank you, I looked at the picture and thought, fab Maesfen has found one of George, you are right Alfred certainly is a clone of his sire.  Lovely pictures.


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 May 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Lol!  It's weird isn't it; only thing I can think of is passports weren't necessary back then so many wouldn't have been registered or with those that thought the breeding was important;
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit simpler than that.  Embla George was graded RID - and there are about 180 of his progeny in the IDHS(GB) database.  Statesman failed - was Grade 3 .  There are only 30 of HIS progeny listed in the IDHS(GB) database - many people would see no point in registering his progeny with IDHS(GB) because they would automatically have been Grade 3 - with no chance of showing in ID sport horse classes - or if they were pure-bred - of their progeny being eligible for RID.

Embla Alfred was never graded - the McMasters had - I think - lost faith.  He is also Grade 3 - and only 37 progeny registered with IDHS(GB) - most as G3 SH.  He will have had a lot more progeny than THAT but they will probably have just got utility passports from elsewhere.


----------



## Maesfen (31 May 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			He will have had a lot more progeny than THAT but they will probably have just got utility passports from elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was saying Janet.  Besides, many of the people using them were using them as hunter, show and all-rounder sires and they're the last people that would think about registering anything.  
I well remember being one of the few that actually *wanted* a covering certificate so I could get a passport for them and that was as far back as 1989; people very often didn't even know horses could have passports then so imagine how many slipped the net before they became compulsory.  Remember,although the progeny from Embla have proved very well that they can turn their hand to anything successfully including winning Badminton, affiliated disciplines and show champions, we're not talking recognised sport horse societies/breeders who have rather led the way (after Weatherbys) regarding paperwork!   You ask many riders today and they still don't care what they are actually sitting on as long as it does the job well and then they might take an interest and want more from that line.


----------



## Ruxton (31 May 2013)

Great to have some info about Embla Statesman. We have a brood mare by him who herself jumped internationally and has bred us some super foals!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2013)

I have a super picture of an Embla George horse, but the last time I posted it someone button pushed.  Don't know why, perhaps someone was not used to seeing a proper big British bred quality horse, there are an endangered type after all.

If anyone wants to see it pm me.


----------



## htobago (31 May 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			It's a bit simpler than that.  Embla George was graded RID - and there are about 180 of his progeny in the IDHS(GB) database.  Statesman failed - was Grade 3 .  There are only 30 of HIS progeny listed in the IDHS(GB) database - many people would see no point in registering his progeny with IDHS(GB) because they would automatically have been Grade 3 - with no chance of showing in ID sport horse classes - or if they were pure-bred - of their progeny being eligible for RID.

Embla Alfred was never graded - the McMasters had - I think - lost faith.  He is also Grade 3 - and only 37 progeny registered with IDHS(GB) - most as G3 SH.  He will have had a lot more progeny than THAT but they will probably have just got utility passports from elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what they failed Statesman on  Sounds like a super horse. I had a friend years ago with a cracking hunter by Statesman. She always said this was the best horse she'd ever owned.


----------



## 4x4 (1 June 2013)

Some years ago I sent a mare to be covered by an Embla stallion at Ros Chadwick's stud in Thatcham - it was possibly by George - a big grey - we didn't use  him in the end as her vet said he was too big for my mare, so I sent her to a show pony stallion instead at Mrs.Clapham's - also  grey - sadly the mare died whilst in foal so that was that.  However I now have an ID of my own!


----------



## GoblinPony (1 June 2013)

There are two lovely pictures of Embla George on sporthorse-data. (I hope no one pushes the button on me )


----------



## 4x4 (1 June 2013)

I have looked it up it was called Amber Glen by Embla George, in case anyone is interested which they probably aren't lol


----------



## 4x4 (1 June 2013)

GoblinPony said:



			There are two lovely pictures of Embla George on sporthorse-data. (I hope no one pushes the button on me )
		
Click to expand...

This is an interesting website - never seen it before!


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 June 2013)

htobago said:



			I wonder what they failed Statesman on  Sounds like a super horse. I had a friend years ago with a cracking hunter by Statesman. She always said this was the best horse she'd ever owned.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know - these are State secrets!  Nowadays - a Grade 3 would be one who failed vet - but back then ....  But one has to say that though he was a DIVINE horse, he wasn't really 'typey' like George, more Sport Horse in type.  I was very tempted to use him on a mare way back - but she was very TB in type and I chose George instead purely for the extra bone and substance.  Sadly, she died during pregnancy so never got to see the result!


----------



## Simsar (1 June 2013)

4x4 Amber Glen is a bay by Merry Gold, Embla Alfred was a grey by Embla George?


----------

